# best meta tags for search engines



## murphy4trees (Nov 9, 2006)

Getting ready to revamp the web site and wondering what are the best meta tags for tree services... and more importantly how to include names of locations in meta tags.... the county is too big... I work in 7 or 8 towns and might expand that area next year...

Anybody hitting home runs with pull marketing through the search engines?... Is it worth paying for sponsored links??? etc... Any recommendations are appreciated

I AM bumping up yelow pages/yellow book ads to $1,500/month next year, so it makes sense to appropriate some money for on-line marketing... Over half, maybe 2/3 of online users have broadband in my market... Going with half page, full color, in two books for the tree service and expanding the territory and size of stump grinding ads...


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 9, 2006)

murphy4trees said:


> Getting ready to revamp the web site and wondering what are the best meta tags for tree services... and more importantly how to include names of locations in meta tags.... the county is too big... I work in 7 or 8 towns and might expand that area next year...
> 
> Anybody hitting home runs with pull marketing through the search engines?... Is it worth paying for sponsored links??? etc... Any recommendations are appreciated
> 
> I AM bumping up yelow pages/yellow book ads to $1,500/month next year, so it makes sense to appropriate some money for on-line marketing... Over half, maybe 2/3 of online users have broadband in my market... Going with half page, full color, in two books for the tree service and expanding the territory and size of stump grinding ads...



Not real up on this, but I was under the impression that web-spiders crawl around and gain information about the sites content, and sort of by-pass the meta tags. 

Web-spiders like to crawl from site to site via the number of like minded links that attach to yours, hot linking more sites in your area may gain more word search hits. Linking community pages in your area and keeping zip-codes, City and work description in the text may grab more correct spider recognition?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 9, 2006)

Our site is the highest search engine ranking page for tree service + landscape design (combined) in all of Oregon.

The text on the page is very important, especially the first paragraph.

The Title tag is crucial. You won't get every city in it. Maybe 10 words worth is what Google will deal with.

The description can be longer.

You need singular and plural terms in some cases.

I have a web page on my approach to this...

*Search Engine Ranking - Reasons and Method*

Get an advice page of some sorts. Find someone in the trade who will link to your site for that page. Maybe another arborist who is a non-competitor: maybe in another city from you.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 9, 2006)

You certainly keep your finger on the pulse mario! well done!


----------



## John464 (Nov 9, 2006)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Our site is the highest search engine ranking page for tree service + landscape design (combined) in all of Oregon.
> 
> The text on the page is very important, especially the first paragraph.
> 
> ...



great info and will read it once again before we design our website this winter. thanks!


----------



## rebelman (Nov 10, 2006)

Be real clear on your keywords. My webmaster put the first ones in, and put "tree topping" in several places. It took me awhile to get rid of it.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Nov 10, 2006)

rebelman said:


> Be real clear on your keywords. My webmaster put the first ones in, and put "tree topping" in several places. It took me awhile to get rid of it.




Thanks for mentioning that.

I'm going to make sure to add "tree topping" to my arborist page this week, maybe tonight.

I forgot that some people will search using those keywords, both for topping, or for crown reduction in their vernacular.

It can be added as *"Our estimator will glad to present information on effects of tree topping"*

The sentence can go at the end of the page, and that way "tree topping" is on the page for search engines to grab.

Then we can skim the customers who really need crown reduction or thinning, but don't know the right thing to call it.

That's part of the concept that's in the page I posted earlier.


----------



## rebelman (Nov 10, 2006)

Good point. I took "tree topping" out of my keywords because it looked like one of my services. I can put it into a sentence like you said, and still get picked up on searches. I checked out some of your site and it is excellent!


----------

